

When Google talks about "do no evil", who do you think they were talking about? - johns
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/05/why-cant-micros.html

======
pg
It's pretty impressive of Fred to talk openly about Microsoft being evil. Very
few VCs would do that, because they wouldn't want to alienate such a powerful
partner and/or potential acquirer for the startups they fund.

Founders: this is the kind of VC you want on your side.

------
Herring
"Microsoft messed with the technology industry for a decade..."

He's talking like it's past tense. OOXML was just a few weeks ago. They worked
hard for that bad reputation. And honestly given the billions they've made,
I'm not sure I'd choose different.

------
okeumeni
I want to reiterate my advice to Xobni, Sell and run! These guys are beasts
they will make a copy of Xobni and make you history, remember Netscape.

~~~
paul
It's funny to see people making this argument. When was the last time that MS
released anything truly new or made any "competitor" history? Netscape was a
long time ago.

~~~
okeumeni
It’s easy to say that when never played on MSFT turf; asked anyone of those
companies building plug-ins or Add-ins for their platform. Ask your self why
the Europeans are so hard on MSFT these days >1 billion in fines.

------
sabat
Of course, it was "don't be evil", but that's just semantics. Mr. Buchheit
(sp?) came up with that famous motto. He meant it literally, from what he
says: don't be like the other guys. Don't be evil. I don't think that's the
same as "be perfect", but at least try to have pretty good intentions --
that's far and away better than most big companies.

